# Approximate cost for a custom blanking die?



## auto.pilot (Apr 12, 2012)

What might it cost to have a shop make a custom blanking die? The part I want to make is approximately 1 by 2 inches. thx


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 15, 2012)

That is what I was wondering. Material, size and shape, how many ton stamping press for example.


----------

